# First jam on new axe



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It's a little different and will take a little getting used to... It a cross between acoustic and electric, but I like it... Sounds cool.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Marlin-Mania said:


> Very, very nice!


You need a hearing test. :help:

:rotfl::biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmmm. I deleted it Gary


----------

